# Hi new to this forum and have a site in mind to visit.



## superpercy (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi every one my name is Percy and have been a member of this forum for about a month and have enjoyed every minute on it.

I have never been to an abandoned site simply because I am new to the game and don't know where to start, but hopefully that is soon to change. 

There is a shopping complex not far from where I live in outer London. I will post some info without giving away the location as I don't know what's inside.

Closed since 1 June 2008 and no demolition or building word has yet taken place

Before closure shops included:
A huge food court
A jeweller
A hairdresser
A beauty shop
A martial arts store
A large furniture store
Also host to a Sega dome arcade 


Now this is where the forum comes in. Because of my lack of experience me going on my own would dangerous. I would love for people from this forum to explore this location with me, possibly a group of maybe 3-4. Now as for getting to this location the London Underground will get you there on the Northern Line.

I hope to get a few replies to this post (at least one) and we shall take it from there. 

Thank you for reading.

Percy


----------



## urban phantom (Jul 25, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome along!

Sounds a good site. 

We don't allow 'meet up' threads but in my opinion this might be helpful to reply to. 
A lot of people are reluctant to meet people with no reports up. But that begs the question "how do I do my first explore if I don't want to go alone?". 

Good question. 

Some people go with mates less interested in Urbex, some people go with other newbies, and some people manage to get in with a local group, not everyone is cynical. 

We've all had to meet strangers from here for the first time, it's daunting, but have formed some amazing friendships from it. 

Either way, I wish you the best of luck. There are nearly 10,000 members on here now, so hopefully someone will reply with a positive result.


----------



## bigtip (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hi*

hello and welcome to the site i look forward to seeing the pictures from this splore you are planning good luck.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to the site. If we lived a little closer TJ and I would be there like a shot! I look forward to your report.


----------



## superpercy (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome and thank you Urbanx for the reply.

It would be great if someone could tell me the essential items I would have to take with me and I will have to take a closer look at the thread about the laws surrounding these types of activity. 

Thanks again.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 25, 2012)

Take with you?

Tripod... flash gives you away to secca and lights about 3 feet max down a long corridor.
Torch and spare torch.
First Field Dressing incase you find glass.
Good strong boots incase you find nails and assorted shit.
A pair of reinforced palm cycling gloves or the like... they're fingerless so you can still use your camera but they protect your palms and the bottom of your fingers from glass, hypo syringes et all.
Asbestos grade dust mask or a respirator to deal with asbestos risk.
Your mobile! You'd be surprised how many kn*bheads leave the ringer switched on though!

An exploring buddy! Now some of the guys will argue until they're blue in the face that lonesome explores are the best but me? Well I prefer to know someone is going to be able to help me if I go straight through the floorboards!

And the best thing to take is common sense, you'd be surprised how many leave it at home!


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome along to the forum! 

Not sure if there's is anything really to add, UrbanX and TeeJF has given some really good advice there. The only thing that I think I should add is that going Solo really isn't all that bad. Sure it's a higher level of risk but you can help this by making sure that somebody knows exactly where your going, a rough route once your there and what time you are due out. Agree a time to phone to let them know your ok is good too. 

How ever you do your first explore, just remember to Stay Safe & Have Fun


----------



## Bones out (Jul 25, 2012)

I explore 50/50 mate, depending on the site if I go solo or with buddies

You really dont want to hit the take what you likeys with a good grands worth of camera gear!

Just be sensable and know your limitations fella......


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 25, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Your mobile! You'd be surprised how many kn*bheads leave the ringer switched on though!



Yeh thats me! And someone always seems to ring me at the worst times


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 25, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Yeh thats me! And someone always seems to ring me at the worst times



lol, i forget to turn vibrate off to, that sounds loud when you are ducking down and hiding, make more noise rummaging around to find your phone to turn it off to !!


----------



## superpercy (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you all for the words of wisdom I will be sure to take it all in. And hopefully have a full report granted that I can gain access soon. Just need to have a good look around the location a couple of times to see how tight the security is.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Aug 2, 2012)

Good luck!

I find myself in a similar position, it's a catch 22 situation until you get the first log under your belt.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 2, 2012)

hheelloo and welcome mate ,,good luck on your first hit ,,its great fun and all with your trousers on fnarr fnarr


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Aug 12, 2012)

Good luck. I also am in a similar position, had an opportunity to meet up with skeleton key a while back, but i think i missed his call. 

Got a couple of possible splores near me, hope to maybe get some sort of report up soon.


----------



## SThornton1987 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello Percy,

I could possibly be up for this but it would be my first too. Drop me a PM and we can chat further.

Scott


----------

